# Cloruro Ferrico ataca demasiado = plaqueta sin cobre



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 10, 2009)

hola gente del foro, bueno les quiero comentar mi inquietud, ya que me paso con tres plaquetas consecutivas (desperdicio total $= $9,50). el tema es que pongo a calentar a baño maria el acido, luego de 5 minutos, coloco la plaqueta y espero unos 5 minutos mas (con acido nuevo, sacado de la botellita), y tendria que quedar solamente cobre, en la parte que yo marque, bueno el tema es que no quedo ni lo que yo marque, es decir, que comio *absolutamente TODO*... por que sera esto?

Mucho calor durante mucho tiempo?
al acido lo tengo como hace *9 meses *excaxctamente..
Que podra ser che?..

Muchas gracias por su tiempo! 


Saludos!!!​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2009)

¿ Con que pintaste las zonas que se supone debían quedar en la placa ?

Date una leída:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/grabar-placas-impresos-ataque-quimico-11192/


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 10, 2009)

con liquid paper...

ya lo lei pero... no dice nada al respecto jeje.

necesito saber por que sucedio lo que sucedio

saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2009)

a) Algunos líquidos correctores se ablandan con el calor.
b) ¿ Verificaste que el "Liquid Paper" NO sea soluble en el percloruro ?

Como se prueba:
1) Pintas algo y lo dejas secar muy bien.
2) Lo sumerges "Solo" unos segundos en el percloruro.
3) Lo retiras y le pasas el dedo a ver si se corre.
Si se corre NO sirve, cambia de marca de corrector.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 10, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> a) Algunos líquidos correctores se ablandan con el calor.
> b) ¿ Verificaste que el "Liquid Paper" NO sea soluble en el percloruro ?


 
A- no lo sabia.
B- No lo verifique, no lo dice tampoco. :S



Fogonazo dijo:


> Como se prueba:
> 1) Pintas algo y lo dejas secar muy bien.
> 2) Lo sumerges "Solo" unos segundos en el percloruro.
> 3) Lo retiras y le pasas el dedo a ver si se corre.
> Si se corre NO sirve, cambia de marca de corrector.


 
Directamente es lo que dijiste, voy a cambiar de corrector jaja.. a probar... segurisimo es eso. con el que anda muyyy *bien *es con el liquid paper marca Sanford. Adjunto imagen.

Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 10, 2009)

y si usas un marcador edding 404 para calentarlo podes usar agua oxigena de 10o 20 volumenes pone poco por que hace espuma y calienta bien no te pases de agua 

saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 10, 2009)

Tienes que usar un marcador de tinta con base de resina, permanente. Yo uso edding. Y para controlar mejor la reacción, no calientes demasiado la mezcla, cuanto más caliente más rápido actúa. De todas maneras es como todo, practicar y practicar hasta coger el "punto de sal".
Saludos


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 10, 2009)

no me quiero complicar tanto con agua oxigenada y nada de eso. voy a comprar un lapiz corrector y listoo. ajjaja. bueno 


Gracias por todas sus respuestas...!!!!




*Tema Solucionado.*


----------



## gca (Dic 10, 2009)

Yo a veces para retocar uso liquid paper y dura 15 min en el atacado. Tu problema fue calentarlo, con el calor se desprende muy facil, es mas con agua caliente de la canilla luego del atacado lo saco todo.

Saludos


----------



## ElTallercito (Dic 10, 2009)

Yo usaba fibrones Edding 3000 y no calentaba mucho el percloruro y se levantaba un poco.
No probaste con el metodo de la plancha. Eso si necesitas impresora laser y el soft para hacer las placas, pero quedan bien. Aca en el foro ya hay varios post hechos.

Saludos y suerte con tus proyectos.


----------



## MGustavo (Dic 11, 2009)

Nunca use liquid paper...

Compra en cualquier tienda una fibra indeleble (permanente) y hacela con eso a la placa .. Escribí en un vidrio, pasale la mano al ratito, y si no se borra es indeleble.

Son baratas y además si compras una con una punta fina, podes retocar mucho más prolijo que con el corrector. Luego pones la placa en ácido y listo (El ácido a baño maría es para acelerar un poco el proceso, viene bien cuando el ácido es medio viejo, pero en frío funciona lo mismo).

Y otros dos métodos un poco más prolijos son:
- Imprimiendo con una laser en papel satinado y pasandolo con plancha.
- O por serigrafía.

Un abarazo


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 11, 2009)

voy a comprar el* edding 3000*. con respecto a los metodos, use el del* laser*.. cuanto tiempo hay que estar con la plancha calentandolo para que quede bien bien bien transferido *sin ningun problema* ?

con papel de 65 g/m2 esta bien?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2009)

rodrigo_6 dijo:


> con respecto a los metodos, use el del* laser*.. cuanto tiempo hay que estar con la plancha calentandolo para .......


¿ Que opinas de leer toda la información sobre el tema en los post correspondientes ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro* 
1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 
2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos! 
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador. 
5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
*6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".*


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que opinas de leer toda la información sobre el tema en los post correspondientes ?


No entendi tu pregunta.
Estas entendiendo mal moderador. fue _Solo_ una pregunta Nada más, Ok?
yo solo quiero saber, porque en otras paginas discrepan de muchas cosas con respecto a este tema. 

  Ok?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 11, 2009)

No es una pregunta.
Lo que te ha dicho es que busques en el foro todos los hilos relacionados con el tema, donde eso está clara mente discutido y explicado, y que no hagas preguntas que ya han sido respondidas muchas veces.

Así que agarrá el buscador, encontrá los hilos que hablan de este tema, leelos y aprendé de los que han hecho otros.


----------



## MGustavo (Dic 11, 2009)

Hay muchos tutoriales bien bien explicados en internet. 
Te paso la dirección de uno en Taringa:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks...hacer-PCB's-[placas-de-circuito-impreso).html

Y busca en google que salen muchos que explican muy claramente el tema, también los hay en el foro.

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 11, 2009)

muy bueno jeje. muchas gracias!!!





salutes



rodrigo_6 dijo:


> no me quiero complicar tanto con agua oxigenada y nada de eso. voy a comprar un lapiz corrector y listoo. ajjaja. bueno
> 
> 
> Gracias por todas sus respuestas...!!!!
> ...


 

Cual es el motivo de la edicion, cacho? no lo pusiste.

y de otros mensajes mas de estew tema jaja.


Saludos!

el color *rojo* queda bien 


:S

que tipo de papel es conveniente? yo lo hice con uno de 65 gr jejej  papel satinado?
ese que viene de diferentes colores en una bolsita?
o cual papel satinado?? 


*Muchas Gracias por responder A Mi Pregunta.*

como hago para que no salgan en la impresion esos puntitos negritos que se ven.? pasa que yo uso PCB Wiz. claro.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 14, 2009)

el cloruro si mancha la ropa, sale con algo? 

limon y sal y al sol?


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 14, 2009)

ba si vas a usar el cloruro ferrico vestido de traje no te lo recomiendo ponete ropa para ensusiar o de trabajo ojo con salir a la calle con esa ropa te vas a parecer a un  zombie jeje todso verde amarronado


saludos.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 14, 2009)

lamentablemente lo hice, tenia que terminar una plaqueta mas grande, imposible jeje, a las apuradas se ve que me manche con acido, digo esto porque no me percate del cometido. entonces llegue al 15 de una amiga y bue. ¬¬


Salutes!!



PD= No respondiste jajaja..


Sale con algo o no sale con nada?



Ahora Si. 

good bye


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 14, 2009)

con nada si esta medio fresco en el piso un poco de agua y escoba va bien por eso cuando ataco placas mojo el piso jeje lo hago en el jardin

saludos.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 14, 2009)

En mi experiencia el cloruro no se quita de la ropa si no se lava inmediatamente de la misma  

Se hace una mancha y se rompe despues de un uso considerable.

Tengan cuidado al usarlo nunca usen su mejor ropa para corroer tabletas.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 14, 2009)

jejejje quizas a  alguien le alla pasado la mejor ropa y plumm queda todo manchada


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 14, 2009)

Remera de los simpson vieja usada siempre que se ataca:


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 14, 2009)

y bue..................


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 14, 2009)

jeje peor es la mia pero la use para halowen jeje era como baba con sangre

y me faltaron las de la madera donde pongo el tacho con el cloruro jejej es todo verde amarronado


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 14, 2009)

haberr chee..............







jojooj.... q h d p!!!!!!!!!!!!


JjAJAJAa


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 14, 2009)

ok aca en dos rar las intente sbuir en .jpg pero pesan mucho


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 14, 2009)

ya se habia hablado lo de limpiar las manchas del cloruro, en que lugar del foro no se, aca les dejo el link

http://planocomplejo.com.ar/cms/ind...e&id=76:limpiar-manchas-de-percloruro-ferrico

saludos

edito:

despues de ver las fotos, no me explico como se manchan tanto las ropas, a lo sumo las puntas de los dedos


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Dic 15, 2009)

g.corallo dijo:


> ok aca en dos rar las intente sbuir en .jpg pero pesan mucho


 

           jaja



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ya se habia hablado lo de limpiar las manchas del cloruro, en que lugar del foro no se, aca les dejo el link
> 
> http://planocomplejo.com.ar/cms/ind...e&id=76:limpiar-manchas-de-percloruro-ferrico
> 
> ...


 

Gracias por sumarte. y por aportar ese tuto, esta genial.
Ahora, me pregunto.... Vendra ya la solucion lista para ponerla en la ropa? ya con solventes y demas? es decir, para no andar preparandolo.
dice que se encuentra en las droguerias y farmacias, pero solo el acido oxalico. 

Gracias!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 15, 2009)

y si no ponele agua oxigenada y te limpia la ropa naa mentira no mas podes hacer hervir el cloruro y hacer  espuma sobre tu ropa


saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 15, 2009)

Agua destilada es muy fácil de encontrar, incluso en estaciones de servicios, buen tuto zeta, tampoco lo conocía gracias por el aporte.

Ahora.. cómo hacen el atacado?? jajaj me encantaría ver un video de eso...  no se habrán confundido y le sacaron fotos al trapo con el que limpian todo no? 

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 15, 2009)

jejj la mia estaba manchada un poco pero como la tuve que usar para halowen jejej le puse el cloruro  yo para calentar el cloruro no uso ni baño maria calefactor y eso uso agua oxigenada de 10 o 20 volumenes ojo no se sarpen un poco mas y hierve pero lo calienta al toque  usen barbijo

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 15, 2009)

Ahh osea... le agregás un poco de agua oxigenada 10 o 20 vol al Cloruro Férrico y así se logra calentar? No sabía esa... cuánto le agregás mas o menos?


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 15, 2009)

a ogimetro si usas guantes mete la mano con el guante hasta que se caliente o si no con un termometro pero no le pongo mucho casi 40m/l hay unos tachitos que bienen con medidas traten de conseguir el agua oxigenada que no sea cremosa ojo llo le pongo 40m/l o mas de la de 10 volumenes con la de 20 tengan mas cuidado


saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 15, 2009)

Muy interesante che, gracias por la info, lo voy a probar la próxima... eso de ponerlo a baño maría se vuelve bastante engorroso.

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 15, 2009)

ok si ademas de que no se calienta tanto


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 15, 2009)

mnicolau dijo:


> Agua destilada es muy fácil de encontrar, incluso en estaciones de servicios, buen tuto zeta, tampoco lo conocía gracias por el aporte.
> 
> Ahora.. cómo hacen el atacado?? jajaj me encantaría ver un video de eso...  no se habrán confundido y le sacaron fotos al trapo con el que limpian todo no?
> 
> Saludos


 

de nada marian, todavia no me moleste en ir a comprar, ya que uso unos rollos tremendos de papel para limpiar. y si, me encantaria ver como hacen el atacado.

otra cosa que no entiendo es para que el agua oxigenada, no se les va diluyendo el cloruro?????

por mi parte le pego una calentadita con un soplete dremel, con boquilla de aire caliente, en un ratito ya tengo hecha la placa. la del taco de mnicolau la hice en menos de 5 min desde el momento en que pongo la placa hasta que la saco, asi que se caliente bastante rapido

saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 15, 2009)

ejje yo tamb tengo el versatip de dremel pero no se diluye tanto ya que cuando ataco placas no hago 1 sola hago como 10 entoses rinde pero es mas varato que el dremel == es muy recomendable i el cloruro es mejor conseguirlo en polvo asi cuando esta medio flojo un poquito y listo


saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 15, 2009)

aaaah, claro, claro, nunca vi en polvo por donde compro cloruro, en una quimica tal vez tendria que probar, pero por lo poco que hago creo que no valdria la pena.

saludos


PDjo, el versatip no lo compre para esto, le vi utilidad para cuando hago algo en autos, para no andar tirando prolongadores ni tener un fierro caliente constantemente que puede arruinar cualquier cosa. por cierto, a la punta de soldar ya no se le pega el estaño, a la tuya???


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 16, 2009)

mira yo uso un poco mas el aire caliente con la boquilla chica y el catalizador pero el secreto de la punta es calentarla bien y tambien calentar bien la superficie a mi me anda de 10


saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 17, 2009)

ooouuuuch, snif, no me funca


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 17, 2009)

Uh.. cómo hiciste zeta? todavía no pude probar el método, pero le tengo fe!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 17, 2009)

que metodo marian? el de calentar??


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 17, 2009)

es con  un soldador a gas butano fijense en mi album se llama versatip


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 17, 2009)

Pensé que estabas probando el tema del agua oxigenada zeta.. no dije nada 

Muy interesante ese versatip...

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 17, 2009)

pal que quiere chusmear un poco

http://www.dremeleurope.com/dremelo...92D297A183E3CB943D09?&ccat_id=890&prod_id=330

saludos

PDerdon por el tamaño de la imagen pero es levantada de internet


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 17, 2009)

hace cuanto que lo tenes vs esta muy nuevo el mio esta bien usado tiene un buen tiempo

saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 17, 2009)

esa imagen es levantada de internet, no es mia. de todas maneras el mio esta de esa forma, a excepcion de la punta para soldar, esta como mas quemada. debe de tener masumenos unosssss 8 o 9 meses y la verdad que lo uso a full, para soldar en los autos, para calentar el cloruro, para cerrar bien rapido los termocontreibles sin miedo a que se quemen, etc

la ceramica esa blanca que se pone al rojo vivo cuando calienta esta con mis hellas digitales, aparentemente esa ceramica sigue la regla que una vez dijo fogonazo, un soldador caliente tiene la misma apariencia que uno frio, bueno, la ceramica esa e igual.

si en algun momento llegas a tener problemas con el flujo de gas, como qeu sale poco y esta bien llenito, mensajeame que te digo como arreglarlo, es por mugrecita

saludos

PD: pa mi que en cualquier momento nos pasa la escoba san cacho


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 17, 2009)

es buenisimo para el termocontraible yo uso la punta de aire caliente chica queda de 10 yo hace casi 5 mese que lo tengo 


saludos.


----------



## ElTallercito (Dic 17, 2009)

No me jodas de que hiciste una plaqueta de traje, jajajaj(sin animos de ofender) y despues te fuiste a un quince, fanatico de la electronica. 

Me lo imagino.... Que buena onda, rodrigo_6.

No se con que se puede quitar, a mi tambien se me mancho una remera y no salio.
Tambien mancha la piel y no sale facilmente.

Suerte


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 17, 2009)

usen guantes y mantenganse humedas las manos asi lo se les pega


saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 17, 2009)

ElTallercito dijo:


> No se con que se puede quitar, a mi tambien se me mancho una remera y no salio.
> Tambien mancha la piel y no sale facilmente


 
fijate aca:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/230391/ _ 

saludos


----------

